# Media tries to pin mother of the Conneticut mass murder as a paranoid prepper.



## jlw_godblessusa (Dec 17, 2012)

I wanted to start this thread to bring to your attention that the prepper community may get a lot of back lash from the media on how we are preparing for the worse and praying for the best.

If you come accross any other articles on the web please share them here.

God Bless

*Did paranoid, gun-crazed mother trigger son's school killing spree? Friends say she believed world was on edge of collapse | Mail Online*
Connecticut school shooting: Did paranoid, gun-crazed mother trigger Adam Lanza's killing spree? | Mail Online


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

This has been on my mind too. I started a thread yesterday on this topic here: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/2217-nancy-lanza-prepper.html

I think we all know the media doesn't care about people, they care about getting the story and their bottom line. Oftentimes this means dramatizing, stretching, and even outright lying about the truth. I no longer rely on the mainstream media to provide me with truth and I try to think critically about every single news story that crosses my desk.

I think most reasonable people (ie preppers) can see through the media bull$hit will understand the primary issue behind what happened in Sandy Hook. We have massive deficits in our mental healthcare system that need to be addressed. People are falling through the cracks and not receiving the care they need.

I also think it's clear that Nancy Lanza was:
1. A divorced mom with a disabled adult son. 
2. Someone whose ex-husband was off living a new life with a new wife and trying to do this on her own day in and day out. 
3. Not very unique in her predicament - I think there are a lot of single moms like Nancy out there dealing with a troubled young adult in a community that's lacking mental health services. 
4. Wrong for teaching Adam to use guns given his alleged Aspergers diagnosis. Kids with that diagnosis often have rage and impulse control issues. Two traits that are not a good mix for someone with access and know-how of guns, especially assault weapons.

Given the President's speech last night and some comments made by Dianne Feinstein over the weekend, I think we are going to see some big changes in gun control and access to assault weapons will be going bye-bye as soon as Congress is back in session.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Intelligent people know the media is full of crap with little care for the truth and the whole story. It's only what sells stories, makes them money and favors their political interests. I could give a damn that their caller her a gun crazed prepper, only to note that did and remember them as the scumbags they are.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

That fake sense of grief and concern the media halfheartedly tried to convey during incidents like this drives me crazy too. The way the media badgers the families of victims is telling to say the least.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

preppermama said:


> That fake sense of grief and concern the media halfheartedly tried to convey during incidents like this drives me crazy too. The way the media badgers the families of victims is telling to say the least.


Oh me too. Their hyena's feeding off the sorrows of society. Someday I hope they finally get put down for it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I gave up on having and watching a TV when we made the switch to HD TV. There is rarely anything on TV worth watching without having a 100 dollar cable bill and even thats debatable, and you cant take whats reported on the news for face value after the media finishes putting their spin on everything they report.

I think your dead right in your assessment preppermama.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

And lest we all forget , A little small man with a very large mouth named Rhaum Emanual said to O Great One, "never let a good disaster go to waste". I think we will see the entire Senate jump on the ban guns band wagon. Enforceing it though ? May be little tougher then they think. I think a better idea and lesson from this and many others of late would be for all teachers to be trained to use deadly force and made to carry a weapon.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

One thing is for certain, she won't ever leave her weapons unsecured with her unstable son around, again.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

What annoyed me was how articles I was reading were asking why she had guns, since it was a "safe neighborhood". What's it matter why, it's her right. If someone quizzed me about why I own guns, saying that my neighborhood is safe enough, I'd get pretty upset pretty quickly, I think. She probably should have invested in a good gun safe with an unstable son around, but for all I know, she did and he still managed to get a hold of them. It sounds like the shooter had a lot of problems, and probably needed a lot of help. That's no fault of the mother. Debating gun control after this event is a waste of time, he was just one mentally unstable kid. And the media has been following those poor kids and family's of the victims since the story first broke, I say leave the poor community alone to grieve at this terrible time.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't understand why those guns weren't locked tight in a safe myself. That is her mistake. Anyone with kids should have their guns in a safe as far as I see it. You can't control your children getting into things. You're kidding yourself. And their friends who come over. Leaving guns out in the open with children (especially one mentally disturbed) is foolish.


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd like to point out something to all you "knowledgeable" preppers about "assault weapons". You are falling into the same jargon usage as the idiotic liberal media!!!! Just what the hell are you calling an "assault weapon"?? Just because a rifle is black and has a synthetic stock instead of a nice polished walnut stock DOES NOT MAKE IT AN ASSAULT RIFLE! Just because a pistol holds a magazine (NOT a "clip") that holds 13 or 15 rounds, does NOT make it an "assault weapon"! An "assault" rifle or submachinegun has the capability of firing FULLY AUTOMATIC! They are ALREADY illegal to own by the public without a special Federal License that is VERY expensive and rather difficult to get. A SEMI-automatic rifle, whether it is black or has thousands of dollars of fancy engraving and an exotic wood stock are both FUNCTIONALLY THE SAME and are NOT assault rifles! Too many of you are confusing "appearance" with function. JUST LIKE THE ANTI GUN LIBERAL MEDIA and POLITICIANS and all their talk about large capacity "clips" and "evil assault rifles that aren't good for anything but killing people!" 

No wonder the liberals can't get it straight when people who supposedly should know better talk just like them!!!!:shock:


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

The guy was 20, hardly a minor, and an adult in every legal standard I know of. People need to stop treating him like a child, but rather an adult with issues. Even if the mother had her guns stored in a safe at all times, what would have kept him from digging through her purse for a key or written combo?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> The guy was 20, hardly a minor, and an adult in every legal standard I know of. People need to stop treating him like a child, but rather an adult with issues. Even if the mother had her guns stored in a safe at all times, what would have kept him from digging through her purse for a key or written combo?


Point taken, but if he was mentally unstable and she knew it, she should have taken steps to secure them from him. Keys can be kept on person or hidden and combos can be changed. He had access obviously and this was the outcome to it.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Hard at work folks. Dug this up. Theres a video at the bottom as well that you can open into a new browser to get it full size. I get the first one but second one Im stuck on maybe.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

When the guy puts his hand down I don't see the Sandy Hook anymore. But with the connection mentioned earlier I find this to be an odd thing to pop up out in the web. I got the initial info in a private convo. So it wasn't widely dispersed.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/news-links/2234-libor-connection-shooting.html


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.imgbox.de/users/Deckard666/Sonstiges/The_Dark_Knight_Rises___Sandy_Hook_2.jpg

Blu Ray version from a different poster in the same thread. Long load as its Blu Ray HD


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I believe this is getting near conspiracy theory proven.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

**** me sideways. 




This was not the video I saw. It was pulled and changed for this version before I could link. There seems to be a bit of something going on over this Black Knight discovery. JFK does have something worthwhile to listen to here. Just after 8min in this video.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

The Vigilant Citizen Forums • View topic - "SANDY HOOK & AURORA In BATMAN Movie!!"


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

http://i50.tinypic.com/1491g8w.jpg coincidence ?


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> http://i50.tinypic.com/1491g8w.jpg coincidence ?


Yes, more than likely.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

That's an excellent JFK speech; however, given the timestamp I think he was talking about communism and the Bay if Pigs invasion. I will say it is kind of eery how this speech fits right into the whole Illuminati conspiracy theory though.



AsteroidX said:


> **** me sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

It really wouldn't have mattered if the mother had used a gun safe to secure her weapons. She was killed in her sleep by her darling son. If the guns weren't readily available to him, he could just as easily have bashed her head in with a shovel then taken the key to open the gun safe before beginning his rampage.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> It really wouldn't have mattered if the mother had used a gun safe to secure her weapons. She was killed in her sleep by her darling son. If the guns weren't readily available to him, he could just as easily have bashed her head in with a shovel then taken the key to open the gun safe before beginning his rampage.


Sure, if she basically let him know where to find it or let him know the combination depending on the setup. I'd say she didn't take his situation seriously. Unless someone isn't very smart you can hide it from your kid whether key or combination. It seems obvious to me she kept them with available access for him to get to. Sure he could have still bashed her head in or killed her in another way, but he wouldn't have the guns. It's not hard. Even if she trusted him before, a person can see someone's changing attitude. I have a hard time believing that they were just sitting there everyday having loving conversations like a loving mother and son. If he was angry enough to kill her, he showed it before that many times I've no doubt. In arguments and screaming fits I'm sure like many, many people do who are whether through mental illness or heavy stress. She just blew it off I think. Either way now, what's done is done. May they and all those who died rest in peace. But I hope people look closer at the security of their weapons so they don't fall into anyone's hands other than your's or who you absolutely want to be able to use them when you're not there if trouble presents itself.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Factoid: Both the shooter and his mom are still sitting in the morgue. No one has claimed there bodies.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

One story is she was becoming afraid and was planning to have him committed, and he snapped. Who knows if this is true.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Fuzzee - Let's think about this. If he killed his mother with a shovel, he could have at his leisure opened any gun safe that he wished using anything from a blow torch to a saw. After all, who would have stopped him? Mom, was dead in her bed. If this guy wanted weapons, he was going to get them.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> Fuzzee - Let's think about this. If he killed his mother with a shovel, he could have at his leisure opened any gun safe that he wished using anything from a blow torch to a saw. After all, who would have stopped him? Mom, was dead in her bed. If this guy wanted weapons, he was going to get them.


You give this 20 year old kid a lot of credit. Was he a trained welder with a blow torch sitting around. You're not going to get into even a basic steel safe with a wood or hacksaw people commonly have around their homes. Not for a damn long time that's for sure. And say the kid gets his hands on a torch. From where? Buys one? Than with the times it takes to buy one and for him to use it, get in it, with no one smelling his Mom dead in the other room or wonder where she is? Same goes for sawing it, but even more time going by. I think that's not very likely. Even if he did break into the safe the time it would have taken could have made a difference and it's for damn sure better than not having them in one or giving him open access.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

With no one in a 2 story house anythings possible. Im twisting to a more calculated attack by this shooter as if he was seeking the notoriety of this type of notoriety at such a time as we are Mayan speaking. Given that I do not throw out any of the clandestine theories that are out there nor conspiracy theories. This motive would just make him a better target for most of them.

Why is there no DNA regarding the 2nd /3rd person around. Because noones looking.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

He had all the time in the world. Without a blow torch he could have used a sledge hammer. The point is, if he wanted the weapons he would have got them. This guy sat around all day and night playing Call of Duty. Now we found out mom wanted to have him committed.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

There's no point arguing it to me anymore. Either way what's done is done.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> You give this 20 year old kid a lot of credit. Was he a trained welder with a blow torch sitting around. You're not going to get into even a basic steel safe with a wood or hacksaw people commonly have around their homes. Not for a damn long time that's for sure. And say the kid gets his hands on a torch. From where? Buys one? Than with the times it takes to buy one and for him to use it, get in it, with no one smelling his Mom dead in the other room or wonder where she is? Same goes for sawing it, but even more time going by. I think that's not very likely. Even if he did break into the safe the time it would have taken could have made a difference and it's for damn sure better than not having them in one or giving him open access.


You can break into an even decent quality safe in about ten minutes with a pickaxe.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

So I should watch for people walking around with pickaxes.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Nope, a lot of people already have em in their garden sheds.


----------

